# Fur Affinity Stats (July 7, 2011)



## Dragoneer (Jul 14, 2011)

*Total Number of Submissions*
General - 3,493,103
Mature - 532,855 
Adult - 486,858

*New Accounts Per Month (Avg)*
11,723.5 (based on Jan 1, 2011 to Jun 30, 2011)

*Submission Statistics*

```
+----------+---------+-----------+-----------+-----------+----------+
| Category | Count   | Views     | Favorites | views/sub | Favs/sub |
+----------+---------+-----------+-----------+-----------+----------+
| general  | 3493114 | 282419291 | 40869663  | 80.9      | 11.7     |
| mature   | 532859  | 286016228 | 27306007  | 536.8     | 51.2     |
| adult    | 486858  | 107776786 | 13076440  | 221.4     | 26.9     |
+----------+---------+-----------+-----------+-----------+----------+
```
On 4512995 submissions:

34327193 submission comments
94376312 faves

*Favorites*:
	
	



```
+----------+----------+-----------+
| Category | amount   | percentage|
+----------+----------+-----------+
| general  | 40306573 | 42.7%     |
| mature   | 26944403 | 28.5%     |
| adult    | 12923928 | 13.7%     |
| deleted  | 14200068 | 15%       |
+----------+----------+-----------+
```
That's a average of 20 faves per submission, and 7.6 comments per submission.


And just to give you a general idea of the tickets per day we get,

*Tickets*:
	
	



```
+---------+------------+
| tickets | DATE       |
+---------+------------+
| 35      | 2011-07-14 |
| 36      | 2011-07-13 |
| 48      | 2011-07-12 |
| 67      | 2011-07-11 |
| 62      | 2011-07-10 |
| 50      | 2011-07-09 |
+---------+------------+
```
(This is a indication of the amount of tickets added per day.
It doesn't indicate if they're open or not.)


----------



## Xenke (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh 'Neer, thank you so much, I had been wondering what Fav stats were like for the longest time.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 14, 2011)

Hmm I wonder what the average is per general admission, per mature and so on. Like a general submission has an average favs of x. 

overall it seems like pure numbers means general has more favs.


----------



## Veekahr (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh, wow. That is surprising..


----------



## SkieFire (Jul 14, 2011)

Faves per 10k subs of the three categories would be an interesting one to see.

Also, I lol at the poor sod with half an account.


----------



## timoran (Jul 14, 2011)

What happens if you drop all photographs (which theoretically can't be mature or adult)?


----------



## Xenke (Jul 14, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Hmm I wonder what the average is per general admission, per mature and so on. Like a general submission has an average favs of x.
> 
> overall it seems like pure numbers means general has more favs.


 
Gen Subs - 77.4% (76.46% Favs)
M/A Subs - 22.6% (23.55% Favs)

So there's a tiny difference between submission and fav percents, but it's really not that much.


----------



## Aden (Jul 14, 2011)

timoran said:


> What happens if you drop all photographs (which theoretically can't be mature or adult)?


 
This would actually make for a very interesting statistic. Shouldn't be too hard to find out, yes?

Also 3.5 million submissions holy damn


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 14, 2011)

I added in a bunch of stats, in the OP.


----------



## Alstor (Jul 14, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> I added in a bunch of stats, in the OP.


 _>more views for mature artwork than general_

Also, the ticket thing doesn't seem as bad as everyone makes it out to be. LOL BACKLOG


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 14, 2011)

Alstor said:


> Also, the ticket thing doesn't seem as bad as everyone makes it out to be. LOL BACKLOG


 It's a indication of the amount of tickets added per day.
This doesn't indicate if they're open or not.


----------



## Xenke (Jul 14, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> I added in a bunch of stats, in the OP.


 
Neeto, that's even more exactly what I wanted.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 14, 2011)

I thought the mature and adult stats would've been the other way around.


----------



## inaki (Jul 14, 2011)

How about statistics for the ticket backlog? (total number of tickets open, average age of a ticket, etc)


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 14, 2011)

inaki said:


> How about statistics for the ticket backlog? (total number of tickets open, average age of a ticket, etc)


 
Too many, and too long.

But with new staff on board, we're working on reducing the backlog.


----------



## Obonic (Jul 14, 2011)

Some hope for the artist who don't draw porn!


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 16, 2011)

Hopefully that number per day approaches and is a consistent 70-90/day.


----------



## DragonTalon (Jul 17, 2011)

I would LOVE to see stats for story submissions singled out.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 17, 2011)

How many hours of work is there done by staff each day on average?


----------



## Summercat (Jul 17, 2011)

Meadow said:


> How many hours of work is there done by staff each day on average?


 
I'm not even certain how you can keep track of that.


----------



## B_CANSIN (Aug 8, 2011)

Interesting.Hmm.


----------



## Browder (Aug 8, 2011)

Contentless necromancy on the first post? Tut tut.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 8, 2011)

I love how mature art has 6.5x the views per piece than general. I was super surprised that mature was so much more popular than adult, though. 

Also a fuck ton of favs/submission.

I wonder how skewed that is towards the top 1%.


----------



## Grandpriest (Aug 8, 2011)

Interesting ...
But ya, like that one poster said, I wonder what would happen to the stats in "general" if the photos were taken out of the ... picture.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 8, 2011)

Dragoneer said:


> That's a average of 20 faves per submission, and 7.6 comments per submission.



That doesn't seem right at all. Surely that includes shouts or journal comments or something.

That or there's a ton of monolithic typefucking comment trees I haven't noticed.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 8, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> That doesn't seem right at all. Surely that includes shouts or journal comments or something.
> 
> That or there's a ton of monolithic typefucking comment trees I haven't noticed.


Have you seen how many comments a piece of work by a popufur gets?

Not to mention the dramafur of the week.


----------



## Grandpriest (Aug 11, 2011)

Most popufurs got their status from drawing porn.  While I can name 5 off the top of my head (but won't since the rules most likely forbid it) that are popular from drawing zeh porns, I can't name any that are popufurs from doing nothing but clean art.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 11, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Have you seen how many comments a piece of work by a popufur gets?
> 
> Not to mention the dramafur of the week.



Yeah now compare that to how many favourites the same thing gets, it's hardly 2:1

For example...

Favorites: 2455 - Comments: 444
Favorites: 3684 -  Comments: 520
Favorites: 3805 -  Comments: 470
Favorites: 1247 -  Comments: 49 (!)
Favorites: 2089 - Comments: 511
Favorites: 1603 - Comments: 311
Favorites: 1292 - Comments: 367

If something is good enough to comment on, it's good enough to +fav, and most people are too lazy to write a comment.


----------



## one_time_use1114567890 (Sep 10, 2012)

those last three posts... i like the reasons. EVIL ROBOTS OH NOES


----------

